# Sticky  For the coming tax season...



## Bevdeforges

Was checking the impots.gouv site to check on the latest version of the English language guide to French taxes (still 2016) when I stumbled over what looks to be a new English language guide that may be of interest to some of you here on the forum:


https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/files/media/1_metier/5_international/french_tax_on_financial_transactions.pdf?l=en


It's a guide to taxation of financial transactions - like investment accounts and such.

All of this (and more) on the Fisc's "International" page if you switch the language to English (upper right corner of the page)





International (EN)







www.impots.gouv.fr


----------



## Donnezmoi

Thanks Bev for another valuable heads up!


----------



## solost1992

Thanks Bev.


----------



## marcdoli

Bevdeforges said:


> Was checking the impots.gouv site to check on the latest version of the English language guide to French taxes (still 2016) when I stumbled over what looks to be a new English language guide that may be of interest to some of you here on the forum:
> 
> 
> https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/files/media/1_metier/5_international/french_tax_on_financial_transactions.pdf?l=en
> 
> 
> It's a guide to taxation of financial transactions - like investment accounts and such.
> 
> All of this (and more) on the Fisc's "International" page if you switch the language to English (upper right corner of the page)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International (EN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.impots.gouv.fr


Thanks.


Bevdeforges said:


> Was checking the impots.gouv site to check on the latest version of the English language guide to French taxes (still 2016) when I stumbled over what looks to be a new English language guide that may be of interest to some of you here on the forum:
> 
> 
> https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/files/media/1_metier/5_international/french_tax_on_financial_transactions.pdf?l=en
> 
> 
> It's a guide to taxation of financial transactions - like investment accounts and such.
> 
> All of this (and more) on the Fisc's "International" page if you switch the language to English (upper right corner of the page)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International (EN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.impots.gouv.fr


Thanks.


----------



## ferrad

If one's residence in France started in Sep 2021, does one have to fill in a tax return for 2021?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Not sure you "have to" - but it could be very convenient to have the Avis d'Imposition (even if it says 0€ taxes due) for that period of time come next September or October.


----------



## suein56

As Bev says it's a maybe/grey area.
But it's advisable .. even if all it gives you is practice in completing the declaration


----------



## ferrad

Is there a program (like Turbotax) or website (like in the UK), that can do your taxes for you?


----------



## Bevdeforges

ferrad said:


> Is there a program (like Turbotax) or website (like in the UK), that can do your taxes for you?


It doesn't actually "do your taxes for you" (though there are various "prompts" to get you going), but you can always try ClickImpot, which is the standard here (other than various tax softwares for businesses and pros). Last year ClickImpot switched to an online system only - and it has gotten rather pricey but it does the job and you can efile directly from the site rather than having to negotiate the Fisc efile site to fill in your tax forms.



https://www.clickimpots.com/produit/clickimpots-premier-2022-uniquement-sur-internet/


----------



## gprit

I want to incluide a claim for tax ctredits for installing a wood burning stove....where does this go on the tax return?


----------



## EuroTrash

You will have to wait until this year's forms come out because it might be different from this form I found on google from 2020. They tend to add things in and take things out and swap things around so the box numbers may change. But it should not be too hard to find. In 2020 wood stoves went in box 7AR on proforma 2042 RICI.


----------



## zakul bob

Bevdeforges said:


> Was checking the impots.gouv site to check on the latest version of the English language guide to French taxes (still 2016) when I stumbled over what looks to be a new English language guide that may be of interest to some of you here on the forum:
> 
> 
> https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/files/media/1_metier/5_international/french_tax_on_financial_transactions.pdf?l=en
> 
> 
> It's a guide to taxation of financial transactions - like investment accounts and such.
> 
> All of this (and more) on the Fisc's "International" page if you switch the language to English (upper right corner of the page)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International (EN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.impots.gouv.fr


Many thanks for your informative detailed post.


----------



## gprit

EuroTrash said:


> You will have to wait until this year's forms come out because it might be different from this form I found on google from 2020. They tend to add things in and take things out and swap things around so the box numbers may change. But it should not be too hard to find. In 2020 wood stoves went in box 7AR on proforma 2042 RICI.
> 
> View attachment 101382
> 
> 
> View attachment 101382


Ploughing through this year's return - cannot see Box 7AR or similar to claim for wood burning stove. ANyone have any idea where this should now go?


----------



## gprit

gprit said:


> Ploughing through this year's return - cannot see Box 7AR or similar to claim for wood burning stove. ANyone have any idea where this should now go?


Has this Tax credit now been discontinued......and need to apply for a grant instead?


----------



## EuroTrash

This should help J'ai effectué des travaux d'économie d'énergie dans mon habitation principale, comment obtenir mon crédit d'impôt transition énergétique ?
Looking at the form it looks like it is 7EM this year? https://www.impots.gouv.fr/sites/default/files/formulaires/2042/2022/2042_3879.pdf
"Poêles à bûches et cuisinières à bûches ........................................................................... 7EM"
If you are declaring online you may need to request this box.


----------



## gprit

EuroTrash said:


> This should help J'ai effectué des travaux d'économie d'énergie dans mon habitation principale, comment obtenir mon crédit d'impôt transition énergétique ?
> Looking at the form it looks like it is 7EM this year? https://www.impots.gouv.fr/sites/default/files/formulaires/2042/2022/2042_3879.pdf
> "Poêles à bûches et cuisinières à bûches ........................................................................... 7EM"
> If you are declaring online you may need to request this box.


Thank you!


----------



## dextcorp

My rule is with France, declare 0 tax and when they question it say "malerazement, due to Covid I come back to you in 50 years, peu tetris"


----------



## EuroTrash

dextcorp said:


> My rule is with France, declare 0 tax and when they question it say "malerazement, due to Covid I come back to you in 50 years, peu tetris"


I no so sure zat zee fisc he care two feeg bout your rule. Him he has heez own rule and he apply dem..


----------



## SPGW

I'd like to be wrong, but it looks like the ability to declare items under the _transition énergétique, _(woodburners, heat pump, insulation etc) for deduction from income tax, has been replaced now by _ma prime renov'_ / _France renov'... _with certain conditions, among others, that the works have not been initiated before submitting a dossier for evaluation :

Ne pas avoir commencé les travaux avant d'avoir déposé votre dossier d'aide auprès de l'Anah.
Nous vous recommandons d'attendre la notification du montant de l'aide dont vous allez bénéficier pour engager des travaux.
Under the terms in place in 2020-21 (discussed above) when our renovation started, I was expecting to change primary residence address once the house became habitable - difficult beforehand ! - and declare the _transition _items at the first opportunity, which will be the 2023 declaration. BUT, with these changes and conditions, it looks like there will in fact be zero opportunity for a tax break on energy saving improvements. Obviously we could not create and submit a dossier before the works started as this pre-dated the system in place now.

Have I misunderstood?


----------



## Bevdeforges

There have been any number of articles recently in the French press about how complicated and frustrating it has become to claim the subsidies for the Ma prime renov' programs. « MaPrimeRénov’ » : la Défenseure des droits fait des recommandations face à des dysfonctionnements aux conséquences lourdes pour les usagers

I guess all we can do is to "stay tuned" to see what, if anything, the legislature can do to fix the mess that appears to have been made with this program.


----------

